# Do you actually eat fish or seafood?



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

R U 4 Real? You didn't vote in your own poll?

Mmm. Fish

Only thing I don't eat is Brussels sprouts, even deep fried with black pudding
They are evil, satans balls of grossness

Oh and raw oysters, rancid metallic balls of snot
Satans boogers
Good deep fried in panko breadcrumbs though


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

love eating fish and prawns and bugs and oysters , hate crab though


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

anselmo said:


> R U 4 Real? You didn't vote in your own poll?
> 
> Mmm. Fish
> 
> ...


I will back you on the raw oysters mate, spot on they are disgusting, but 30secs on the frying pan and they are fantastic.
Fish is my families staple diet.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope .... Highly allergic


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > R U 4 Real? You didn't vote in your own poll?
> ...


I wonder why. Nearly 20 votes and so few responses, oysters suck al natural cooked are ok but there is much better in the sea. Give me bugs any day.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Think the only thing I wasn't crazy about was abalone but I'm told it's great thinly sliced in lemon juice which isn't how I ate it.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Everything tastes better with a beard.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

patwah said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > Think the only thing I wasn't crazy about was abalone but I'm told it's great thinly sliced in lemon juice which isn't how I ate it.
> ...


In Seth Efrica - we dived for them, my folks would tenderize them with a big ass hammer and cook em in lemon , garlic and butter


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's sacrilege to cook an oyster you bloody heathens. My favourite oyster preparation is with Miran (not sure of spelling) sorbet. If you must cook do scallops and stop disrespecting the oyster.

Heathens.

I'm sure there is seafood that I wouldn't eat, but other shark fin soup and whales I can't think of it. Didn't like whelks or jelly eels much. Sea cucumber or Beeche de mere I can't be bothered with. Had a fantastic spiny urchin soup in France to a Provencale recipe that was one of thoses meals you just never forget. Had some fabulous clam chowder is west coat US too, just great with a beer. I find sand crab wonderful but mostly can't be bothered as they are so much hard work. give me a good muddy. Red lobster doesn't excite, prefer prawns, but reef crayfish are special.

Find it hard to order fish at most restaurants though. Unless they have sensible answers to, "is it wild or farmed?" "if farmed fresh water or salt?" "is it fresh or frozen?". Good chefs get excited and come out to chat.

Mostly Barra in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane is utter rubbish.

I don't think much of snapper either, except that it takes on flavor well if the cook is thoughtful. my favourite fish in Sydney restaurants is Mulloway, followed by Kingfish. I oo _Not_ understand the current thinking that prefers snapper to Kings. Reef fish would be my favourite.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > R U 4 Real? You didn't vote in your own poll?
> ...


I wonder why. Nearly 20 votes and so few responses, oysters suck al natural cooked are ok but there is much better in the sea. Give me bugs any day.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

nad97 said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Trying to get your point across or you looking to become a legendary member quicker ?? :lol:


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

dru said:


> It's sacrilege to cook an oyster you bloody heathens.
> 
> I don't think much of snapper either,


I have to agree whats this cooking an oyster - just open them fresh with a small squeeze of lemon -

not that keen on snapper myself

localy here in vic its hard to go past fresh KG whiting or of cause fresh flatty or even some fresh flake ( gummy shark )


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I absolutely hate all seafood. Can't stand the taste of it. Bloody awful that's why I am 99.99999% C and R but I will keep a feed for the neighbours.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I eat most specie of fish beside canned tuna and sardines, love barramundi , mackerel and basa (cat fish), I'm the only person in the family who won't eat prawns, crabs, oysters(before), never tried lobster.
I hate eating crab and prawns but i really like crab soup :? 
Each to their own


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > R U 4 Real? You didn't vote in your own poll?
> ...


Dude I'm eating

Really


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oysters no, freshwater fish no, everything else is fair game. Partial to a good muddy, but what self respecting person isn't?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I love seafood. I enjoy fresh water fish too for that matter.
Oysters are great. Bit of pepper, bit of lemon juice. Sometimes I even have them with bacon, worstershire and cheese, but I pre-cook the bacon and just warm the oyster enough to melt the cheese.
Abalone is lovely if you cook it right. Takes < 10 seconds, thinly sliced.
Actually, all seafood is shit if it's overcooked...
One of my mates used to complain that I'd eat the bait if I was hungry.
(This is not nescessarily true - it depends on the bait)
Don't like muttonbird though - but it makes great bait.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

A good prawn does it for me 
~


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I love most of it, I just couldn't be bothered cleaning it unless it's super easy like flatty or a flounder.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I enjoy most seafoods, however I am selective on what I bring home for a feed. I would rather take one fish home that will do for one or two feeds for the little lady and myself than take 5 just legal fish for the same serving size. That takes bream and whiting immediately out of the menu source. I take a snapper that is over 45cm fork length or a flathead that is between 60 and 70cm long. Jewfish i prefer to be about 90cm long and mackerals a minimum of 80cm. Jacks at 45cm are a good feed too.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I like fish, but don't love it. Flathead and jacks are two that my family prefer. Small (60cm) wild barra tastes good but farmed or over 75cm is crap. 
I love seafood with raw oysters being a favourite. We'll also eat pippies and perwinkles and other stuff that most people wont.
Actually served WayneD mudcrab the poor bugger.
Abalone was great.
Squid is a family favourite.
Mutton bird was one of the tastiest things I've ever eaten.
Cray / bug is over rated but still nice if fresh. No seafood is nice if frozen after being cooked. Some you can get away with freezing raw, defrosting in salt water and cooking.
Not seafood as such, but cherrabin are bloody nice.

I thought you ate fish at Lake Conjola Paddy?


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

I Loooove all seafood and fish except whole sardines and Whitebait. The missus loves 'em but i can't get past the fact that they're BAIT :shock: , best to put them on a hook and catch something bigger i reckon. However i release 95% of what i catch, just like to catch 'em.
exp2000, That's the biggest "prawn" i've ever seen. I'd love to see your prawn scoop net :lol: .


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I struggle to understand is the fascination with cold prawns. Try them freshly caught, freshly cooked in salt (sea) water, eaten while still hot - maybe with fresh bread. So much better than anything you'll find at a buffet.
Love seafood pasta, Sarah does a great marinara. Chilli mussels are great, but so are freshly cooked. Again, not a big fan when cold.
Mud crab is great, but blue swimmer tastes better. Fiddlier to eat but we used to have no problem catching 50 odd crabs in a few hours in Mandurah - before they built the cut and ruined it.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I never liked seafood until I started catching my own and with oysters shucking my own. My kids love seafood I think because they've only ever had fresh stuff - my 20 month old was funny at the aquarium when he wouldn't stop pointing at the fish, rubbing his belly and saying "yum!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll give anything a go at least once. But only if I've caught it. Never order fish in a restaurant or buy from a co-op. My wife wasn't fussy until we started dating, now she's started turning her nose up at anything other than white flesh.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nezevic said:


> I'll give anything a go at least once. But only if I've caught it. Never order fish in a restaurant or buy from a co-op. My wife wasn't fussy until we started dating, now she's started turning her nose up at anything other than white flesh.


My missus actually bought basa last year (she was in Yeppoon working, I was at the farm). After I got there and started catching fresh fish, she refused to eat the basa and it got thrown in the bin.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

exp2000 said:


> A good prawn does it for me
> ~


Brett
I can see your mussels (muscles). THE PRAWN IS HIDING YOUR GUT! Thank God!

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's the only meat we (family eat) and I hate the bought stuff.
The worst is farmed salmon.
If you only eat fish, guess what you get when you go to a friends for dinner...... farmed salmon. That's why I like to say....., I'll bring over something I just caught, unfortunately I haven't caught anything in a while :-(


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Couple of issues with the farms.

1/ fresh water farms tend to be muddy and this get's into the fish. They can use a clean down cycle putting the fish into clean water for a week or two before harvest, but mostly they don't, so mostly fresh water farmed fish is dreadful
2/ salt water farming on it's own doesn't solve the problem. It removes muddiness but not the fattiness. They need to give the fish exercise. You do this but making the farms open to the natural water and placing them in areas with a naturally high current. Otherwise a farm fish is too fatty. And salmon are fatty anyway (try a wild alaskan salmon to see the difference)

Mostly none of this is done, and farmed fish is shite when you are used to your own fresh catch. It's a pity as I think that fish farming has an important place in the food chain, taking pressure off natural stock (allbeit increasing pressure on bait stock).


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I've caught salmon in the south island of NZ and that has ruined me for live


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

I Love dads smoked trout. Not very fussed on natral oysters, i love musscles,prawns, squid, bugs, snaper, gummyshark scallops.

Do we have a AKFF cook book?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wilson191 said:


> I Love dads smoked trout. Not very fussed on natral oysters, i love musscles,prawns, squid, bugs, snaper, gummyshark scallops.
> 
> Do we have a AKFF cook book?


We have the next best thing.
viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Also hate raw oysters. Raw scallops on the other hand......sweet and delicious. Wouldn't do it unless I'd just caught them though, the twitching muscle in the mouth is quite a unique sensation. I've also seen people chowing down raw abalone, which I also tried but it didn't do much for me. I've caught and eaten lots and lots of abalone - I like it, it's nice, but don't understand the fuss/prestige.

Love fish and pretty much all other seafood, but as some others have said, when you've had properly fresh seafood that you've caught yourself it's hard to buy the stuff. Some favorites are Victorian gummies, KG whiting, bass straight flatties, flounder, southern rock lobster and PPB scallops from down towards the heads. NSW South Coast whiting, dusky flatties from a nice clean system (or offshore), bonito, snapper, calamari. Also love a feed of trout and yabbies from Jindabyne or Eucumbene.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nothing beats a couple of flathead fillets for breakfast, except a Jack but who wants to kill such a magnificent fish


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I catch fish... Occasionally... I don't eat seafood though.


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

Love everything from the sea except uyi - sashimi sea anenome (i think that is the correct spelling) but got into a lot of trouble from a Japanese girl for wasting the delicacy!


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys should broaden your horizons.

Jellyfish sprinkled with beach sand served at a Japanese Restaurant - I kid you not!

I'll try anything once but never again. 
~


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

yes I eat both but put all my fish back I catch but will buy from a fish n chip shop ? :? :?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I eat everything. I have to, cause I'm not much good at fishin'. Sharks, catfish, and occasionally something mainstream  . Not rays.

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

patwah said:


> SBD should do a cookbook, always had interesting recipes, fusion shit and all that 'thang


fish'n'fusion


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Oysters are good any way they come, particularly when pryed straight from the rocks with a screwdriver, crunchy bits are a bonus.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I eat all seafood delightedly. Actually, I eat almost everything.

Never had fugu, happy to at some stage. Love jellyfish at yum cha, sea urchin (uni) at Japanese, caviar (sturgeon, salmon, lumpfish, whatever), jellied eels & winkles at Brighton... Can't see myself eating many ascidians (cunje) or numbfish.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

cheese cake is the only thing I don't eat


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

dru said:


> It's sacrilege to cook an oyster you bloody heathens. .


too right - they won't stay on the hook if they're cooked :lol:

I eat most sea fish and other sea foods, just not that keen on oysters natural (Satan's Boogers - well said whoever!)

Favourites are whiting, coral trout and the right size wild salty barra - pretty keen on muddies, squid and octopus as well.

Do most of my fishing in freshwater nowadays, trout are ok smoked and redfin are beautiful, but I C and R Natives cause they taste like carp (yes I have tried it - tastes like natives :lol: )


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread rulz on so many levels.

I'll eat what's served to me. I like some fish more than others, but I'll always consider it for my main course at dinner, but never breakfast.
Calamari friti (fried squid) w/ marinara is great, tako (octopus) I've only had sushi style. How about this?




Lobsters and shrimp are good any way. Bivalves are good enough, but the texture is a bit rubbery. Scallops are the exception, they melt in your mouth. You smoker freaks should skewer up some scallops and shrimp. I warn you, have tissue, it's orgasmic. Crabs are tasty, if a lot of work, but I've never eaten crab I caught.

I can't believe it took until the 4th page to get to uni. That is some serious nastiness. I was on a roadtrip into MEX and we were launching (kayaks) at a primitive fishcamp ramp and some local hooka divers were offloading their urchin catch, and cracking open a couple for a snack.
Mmmm, mmm. Fresh urchin at 0700. Bleah.

I have some questions. What are bugs? This is a spiny lobster, not a prawn or cray:








Did I miss the joke, calling it a prawn? We have them here, California spiny lobster (_Panulirus interruptus_), and we call them bugs. A prawn is a shrimp, right? Fresh or salt? Here, a crayfish or crawdad is what you would call a freshwater yabby, which are delicious in a boil. Don't forget to suck the heads.









Edit: Take THAT! I was the 100th vote. I'm a 1%er.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

fishmica said:


> tastes like natives


Cannibal.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Jebus Zed, I like fresh, but I always kill my food before it becomes my food...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

yep Zed the prawn was a joke. Colloquially they are called lobsters over here but i think that one is actually a painted crayfish. Happy to be corrected though. Bugs are these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thenus. Prawns are saltwater shrimp. Shrimp are freshwater shrimp. Crawdads have different names depending on where you are but mostly yabbies would identify them all. Cherubin are massive freshwater(?) shrimp from Northern Australia


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the lessons.

I never touched on oysters above.
Broiled Oysters Rockefeller is the only acceptable way to cook oysters.
Fried oysters are good because they're fried, but they don't beat halfshell.

I had a night at a fine seafood place in Vancouver where I was able to eat 8 different types of oysters on the half. They were pitched to me like a wino or beer connoisseur might, discussing subtleties of each. I could really tell differences. But once I hit them Tabasco they all start to taste the same.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> One thing I struggle to understand is the fascination with cold prawns. Try them freshly caught, freshly cooked in salt (sea) water, eaten while still hot - maybe with fresh bread. So much better than anything you'll find at a buffet.
> .


Brings back many fond memories! Fresh is the key term. Having said that i'll eat just about all that's been mentioned except the 'dancing octopus' and fugu. I'd even give the mutton bird a try i guess. But of late in the warmer months my favourite has been fresh oysters, shucked myself, enjoyed with a cold beer or chilled white wine. Haven't had to wear a bandaid for ages. Gott thank the Japanese for sushi and sashimi.

Seaweed counts as seafood right.

rob


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm beginning to eat seafood more now. Sometimes it's just a taste, other times I like it so much I go back for seconds. I love crumbed Spanish mackerel and other fish that don't taste fishy but generally I'm not that keen on fish. I love BBQ prawns, kalamari and natural oysters.

I still prefer furred land animals way more but I think, since I take fish from nature, the least I can do is to have a taste. I wish I liked seafood more and maybe one day I'll grow to like it more.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

only thing i wont eat that comes from the sea is raw oysters (runny snot in a shell)
everything else i will eat cooked or raw (pickled octopus (yummmmmm) razor fish,scallops even periwinkles(cooked not raw)


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

if it comes from the water i have eaten it at some stage
except whales, jellyfish 
i tend to only buy prawns, shellfish etc from the shops and eat what i catch
Have eaten farmed port stephens snapper ( fatty)
eaten pippies straight off the beach smoked over a fire then crunch crunch with the sand 
pippie pasta
made my own sushi and sushimi with bonito and tuna 
made my ownscollop cevishe and trevally cevishe ( cooked by lemon juice)
hot smoked a lot of tailor 
love oysters in any form BUT YOU DONT COOK THE BLOODY THINGS except a bit of grilling to melt cheese fav is wasabi and egg mayonase with some marinated ginger
mussels in any sauce ooooooohhhhhhhhh baby 
maron and cheese brevils , maron and soy 
yabbies and soy
i could go on


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Pippies are fantastic cooked in butter and garlic. Also great in paella and risotto, shell and all.

Rose, I promise that no one could try that Provencale sea urchin soup without falling in love. Like a French fish soup but much more fishy. Can only be handled in small servings, packs a punch that has you going "wow!" From recollection the restaurant had two hats.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

a few years back i walked up to my mate who was waiting for me so we could paddle out to a surf break called crabbs creek near swansea nsw 
he had this weird look on his face then opened his mouth out popped a small crabs leg , then a small crab crawled out his mouth and up the side of his face 
I cracked up and he started spitting saying IT shat in my mouth lol

another time out surfing he grabbed a jellyfish and bit into it for a lark. ever been stung on the inside of your mouth. he was in a lot of pain
so was i from laughing so hard
this mate has been my fishing partner for over 25 years. I abandoned him this year to go out on my kayak apparently. his dads bloody expensive boat needs 2 to launch and guess who is always off with his yak bitch ( mmmmbeer)
his wife wont let him get a yak. i told him get a new wife or train the one he has got


----------

